# AVM WLAN Stick N - Lösung für USB3.0 Problem unter Win7 x64



## obiwaHn (15. Dezember 2013)

*AVM WLAN Stick N - Lösung für USB3.0 Problem unter Win7 x64*

Mahlzeit zusammen,

für alle Leidensgenossen, die ebenfalls einen AVM WLAN Stick N an einem USB3.0 Port unter Win7 x64 betreiben und von diversen Problemen (Abstürze, Bluescreens etc.) geplagt sind, habe ich durch Zufall eine Lösung in den Weiten des WWW entdeckt.

Der User "kaiser" hat im Luxx-Forum einen Workaround für besagten WLAN Stick unter Win8.1 eingestellt - hier mal der Link zu dem Original-Fred. Dieser Lösungsansatz funktioniert auch bestens für Win7 x64. Ihr müsst lediglich die von "kaiser" beschriebenen Schritte befolgen:

1.) Alle bisher installierten Komponenten der AVM WLAN-Software samt Treiber deinstallieren und Restbestände von der Festplatte löschen.

2.) Die benötigten Treiber aus dem Download-Bereich von AVM herunterladen: FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N v2 und FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N.

3.) Jetzt müsst ihr zuerst den Treiber des FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N v2 installieren. Folgt dabei den Anweisungen des Installers und ignoriert zum Schluss die Fehlermeldung - ihr habt ja schließlich auch keinen WLAN Stick N v2 ^^

4.) Wechselt nach "erfolgreicher" Installation in das folgende Verzeichnis "C:\Program Files (x86)\AVM_update\AVM_FRITZ!WLAN_USB_Stick_x64_Buil d120821\client\" und führt die Datei "instwcli.exe" aus. Dadurch wird das neuere Treibercontrollpanel inklusive der System-Dateien des WLAN Sticks N v2 installiert.

5.) Danach installiert ihr ganz normal den Treiber des FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick N und beantwortet zum Ende der Installation die Frage, ob die System-Dateien überschrieben werden sollen, mit einem Nein.

Auf diesem Weg habt ihr die Treiber und Software des WLAN Sticks N mit aktualisierten System-Dateien des WLAN Sticks N v2 installiert und könnt den WLAN Stick N gefahrlos an einem USB3.0 Port ohne Abstürze und sonstige Probleme betreiben. Je nach Vorliebe könnt ihr nach Abschluss der obigen Schritte noch auf MIcrosoft-WLAN umstellen und die AVM-Software beenden respektive aus dem Autostart entfernen.

Eine Geling-Garantie kann ich zwar nicht geben, in meinem Fall hat es aber bestens funktioniert und es ist allemal einen Versuch wert, bevor über eine Neuanschaffung nachgedacht wird ^^

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich noch einmal ganz herzlich bei "kaiser" für sein Workaround im Luxx-Forum bedanken und wünsche euch viel Erfolg beim Ausprobieren!


Grüße

obi


----------



## SpotlightXFX (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: AVM WLAN Stick N - Lösung für USB3.0 Problem unter Win7 x64*

ehm , 
welcher USB Stick meinst du genau? Der ganz lange wo hinten breiter wird ?
Der läuft seit 2012 an meinem USB3.0 anschluss ohne zicken ?


----------



## obiwaHn (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: AVM WLAN Stick N - Lösung für USB3.0 Problem unter Win7 x64*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> ehm ,
> welcher USB Stick meinst du genau? Der ganz lange wo hinten breiter wird ?
> Der läuft seit 2012 an meinem USB3.0 anschluss ohne zicken ?


 
Na ja, den Standard WLAN Stick N von AVM halt, hinten etwas breiter, rote Kappe aber, ob der jetzt ganz lang ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ist ja auch immer relativ zu betrachten ^^

Nein, jetzt mal Spaß beiseite, ich betreibe den Stick an einem Asrock H87M-ITX (C1) und hatte von Anfang an Freezes, Abstürze und Bluescreens an den USB3.0 Ports und habe viele ähnliche Kommentare und Rückmeldungen im Netz gefunden. An den USB2.0 Ports funktioniert der Stick tadellos. Das soll angeblich an den alten Treibern von AVM liegen - mein Stick hat auch schon locker 5 Jahre auf dem Buckel. Mit oben beschriebener Lösung kann ich den WLAN Stick jetzt auch an den USB3.0 Ports ohne Probleme betreiben. Daher dachte ich mir, dass es einen Post wert ist, falls noch jemand in der Community verzweifelt.


----------



## SpotlightXFX (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: AVM WLAN Stick N - Lösung für USB3.0 Problem unter Win7 x64*

Klar , aber meiner funktioniert am USB3.0 Anschluss.... USB Bug vlt?


----------



## obiwaHn (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: AVM WLAN Stick N - Lösung für USB3.0 Problem unter Win7 x64*



SpotlightXFX schrieb:


> Klar , aber meiner funktioniert am USB3.0 Anschluss.... USB Bug vlt?


 
Davon gehe ich ganz stark aus. Da du laut Signatur ein Ivy Bridge-System hast und alle bisher aufgetretenen Probleme von Haswell-Besitzern stammen, ist das nicht auszuschließen. Einen Lösungsansatz gibt es ja jetzt zum Glück für alle Leidgeplagten ^^


----------

